# Any good discount arhry websites?



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

*archery deals*

use archerytalks classifieds lots of good deals on here.


----------



## henbrook (Aug 31, 2009)

National Archery Supply in Winterpeg.:wink:


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*be careful*

I would read thread on national archery supply before ordering ....


----------



## tnt1960 (Apr 1, 2009)

Bowhunters Superstore is a good one. I shop through them all the time. http://www.bowhunterssuperstore.com/


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

henbrook said:


> National Archery Supply in Winterpeg.:wink:


+1, most of the horror stories on that thread are from when NAS was just getting established. Now, most orders will be at your door within a week.


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

bow slayer said:


> +1, most of the horror stories on that thread are from when NAS was just getting established. Now, most orders will be at your door within a week.


You are kidding... right?

Read before you buy... make an informed decision.


----------



## huntingontario (Nov 25, 2008)

*cabelas*

Cabelas will ship to Canada so will Bass pro, both of which have stores in Canada. Silver heights archery in winnipeg is good to deal with. That's were I bought my martin cheetah.


----------



## 30-X (Dec 7, 2009)

bow slayer said:


> +1, most of the horror stories on that thread are from when NAS was just getting established. Now, most orders will be at your door within a week.


You are kidding right?
You sound like you just purchased something from them. How long did it take? Maybe you purchased your new Hoyt from there? Is it better than a Bowtech? I like mathews my self, if I would change brands that is.
I hope things *AREB] better over there, they have recieved alot of bad publicity.*


----------



## dsal (Dec 24, 2008)

Sorry i also have nothing goood to say about NAS.


----------



## rotor205 (Oct 23, 2007)

sad to say but watch out for NAS, placed an order 2 months ago they said they had stock and it would be shipped that day .just canceled the order on Friday still had not been shipped, to bad looked like a nice place to shop and they were nice on the phone.


----------



## BrownDog2 (Feb 26, 2009)

Bowhunter supply store is Great. I Can not ask for a better group of people.

http://www.bowhunterssupplystore.com


----------



## Mr. Bill (Dec 5, 2007)

bow slayer said:


> +1, most of the horror stories on that thread are from when NAS was just getting established. Now, most orders will be at your door within a week.





araz2114 said:


> You are kidding... right?
> 
> Read before you buy... make an informed decision.





30-X said:


> You are kidding right?
> You sound like you just purchased something from them. How long did it take? Maybe you purchased your new Hoyt from there? Is it better than a Bowtech? I like mathews my self, if I would change brands that is.
> I hope things *AREB] better over there, they have recieved alot of bad publicity.*


*



dsal said:



Sorry i also have nothing goood to say about NAS.

Click to expand...

I would take what a 16 year old boy, who if I remember correctly works for that outfit (NAS), has to say with a grain of salt.....

Research them for yourself.....*


----------



## Livetohunt (Jan 1, 2005)

bow slayer said:


> +1, most of the horror stories on that thread are from when NAS was just getting established. Now, most orders will be at your door within a week.


Oh I highly doubt that!! I now use bass pro shop and they ship out of Ontario for me (Manitoba) and they have everything I have ordered out within two days and have the same price as NAS or better and once you buy you get fairly regular $20 discounts for shipments on just over $100 and they even had free shipping the other day.Plus there are always items on sale!! NAS is permanently out for me!!


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

cheaplaughs said:


> use archerytalks classifieds lots of good deals on here.


ditto :darkbeer:


----------



## Northern Archer (Jan 3, 2009)

*Nas*

I would definitely steer clear of NAS. I am still waiting for items I ordered back in July. Send as many emails as you like and it does no good. Worst part is that they just don't care. The few items they did ship were all shipped separately and the shipping and handling costs ended up costing more than the items, complain and they seem to move you to the bottom of the priority list ( if that is possible).
Use extreme caution if you are going to buy from them. In hind sight I wish I could have done my order C.O.D. as it would be the only way you could receive what you pay for. I don't believe they work that way though.


----------



## arrow chucker (Dec 15, 2009)

you'll laugh but try www.arcinter.com

they are a division of londero sports in St Jean (near montreal) they also have about the cheapest prices on Bear bows that you'll find anywhere


----------



## Pete731 (Aug 9, 2002)

There is few deal on this website ...

http://arcelite.com/en/category/promotions/


----------



## moosehunter101 (May 21, 2008)

*new store*

I have to also plug Bird Dog Archery in Sask. got great service there and can ship in Canada. www.birddogarchery.ca give them a call if looking for somthing small town store but awesome to deal with.


----------

